# My swordtale's got the backstroke down!



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I just watched my young male swordtail (the one that took forever to start getting a sword) swim the entire 30 inches of the tank backward! And man he did it fast! He was chasing a new female in the tank, so I'm assuming he's starting to feel his oats, especially now that I put females in the tank.

Is this common behavior? Or do they only do it when they're trying to mate? Do other species do this? I know with horses they _never_ walk backwards unless you as a rider make them.

Sigh- I love my fish...


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, yes, a video would be hilarious. I'll see if it was an isolated event or repeatable...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

In the wild, its the male with the longest sword that gets the gal. So yes, they do swim in differant directions trying to impress the ladies.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, this lady was impressed!

(Off topic - I just noticed you're in the tri-cities! I used to live in Cle Elum and went to CWU!)


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

According to PetSolutions.com

"It is not unusual to see the male dart backward in front of the females and other males as a courtship display or a threatening gesture."

Good to know! It looks pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

